

MDMA and psychedelics to the world - pantalaimon
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mdma-and-psychedelics-to-the-world

======
pantalaimon
They are also being published in Nature: [http://www.nature.com/news/no-link-
found-between-psychedelic...](http://www.nature.com/news/no-link-found-
between-psychedelics-and-psychosis-1.16968)

